#   >     -

## UA1ANP

/             .
             ,  .

*  .*
    ϻ ,       ( ).
     ,        ,   ϻ ,       ,     . 
      . 
   ,       .
     ( +  + ),       ()       . 
                 -71 (  ), -13 (  ), =11  2  -50 (  ). 
            ,  ,  ,  . 
           ,        ,           .
       ,        ,    .
================ 
     ϻ   ,    ,       - 50, 75,  200  400  .. . 
     ,   ϻ     ,       ,   ,     ,        !

----------


## VA6AM

R1,   ,   ?

----------


## UA5O

> ?
>             .   "   "  196 - 198     .


,    ,  . .

----------


## UA5O

> . 
>    ϻ ,    ,  ,    ,          1.0-1.3.
>   100 000 !
> ?


  . :Smile:

----------


## UA5O

> . 
>    ϻ ,    ,  ,    ,          1.0-1.3.
>   100 000 !
> ?


   .    .

----------


## UY3IG

*UA1ANP* , , ,  .           -.

----------


## UA1ANP

> 1  
> .   ?


 ?

----------


## 240

to UA1ANP.  .   .    -?    ?   ?   RX6LAO.

----------

> ϻ





> ,   ϻ     ,       ,   ,     ,        !


    .    . 
     ? 
  ,    .

----------


## DL5XJ

> ..  .  R , ,    .   .  ,  . .   .  ,   .


   (   !),            R       ?

----------


## UA5O

> (   !),           R       ?


  . :Smile:    ,      .   .
   , .      .

----------


## UA5O

,       ,  .    L .  ,  ,   , ,    . ,   -   .       ,  .  .    ,     . :Smile:    .

----------


## UA5O

> ,         .     Xl        ,       ? ,        : R, R.    Q .  R=50, Q=10,   R   .  ,     .    ,         R     ?        .  ,  ?


  Q=2-5.   .  ,  ,     .     .    R.   ,     .  R, .    jX ,  ,       .   , .     . :Smile:

----------


## LY1SD

"" -    o  ?

----------


## LY1SD

> 10 ?


   - .

----------


## RX3QFY

.

----------


## UA1ANP

> "" .                   -   .


  ,          ,    .  
   .
 ,    ,              .. 
           .     , ,         . 
      ,    ,       ,  ,        .  
,        ,  ,  ..  ,      ,    .
  ...,      .
      !

----------


## RW4NH

> *  .*
>     ϻ ,       ( ).
> 
> ================


 !
,    R          L  -?  4- -50?

    , ,   .
73,.

----------


## DL5XJ

> ...  ,          ,    .  
> ...      !


-         ? 
     -  .            -    .
-      .
    ,       ,       -       
  ,     .   :
1.     .  ,   , . .  .
2.   DL2KQ.  . 
3. ""   -   VNA  .   , .      .     1.5-1.7. 
4.  ""  -.  .      -1.0 .      .

----------


## Vytas

> R , ,    .   .


,       .       ,  ,   ,      ...  :Smile:

----------


## HFuser

> DL2KQ.  .


  .  ,  ,    , ,     ,  .

----------


## HFuser

> 


         :       .      ,       .

----------


## DL5XJ

> .  ,  ,    , ,     ,  .


 !  :Shocked:  .    ?  :::: 
     . : **   ,     (  L  )         5%.     ,    L      -    .

----------


## DL5XJ

> ,         4811   .
>      ,DK2KQ,     6.5-30.0   .   .
>    .


 ,     ""?   1.5  ? 
  " 6.5-30"       " 1.8-30"    .

----------


## HFuser

> 4811      75 .    .


  .

----------


## UA1ANP

> :       .      ,       .


 *!*
  ,  ,      ,    .
   ,    **       ϻ ,      (      ),  ,  
,          200 .
       ?! 
,    ,     (),  (),    ,       ,    ,   ,   .
*       -* 
     ,    ,  *HFuser!*
*  ,    !*

----------


## DL5XJ

> , , ?
> * 
> 
> *     ?
> *.    .    50  100 .
> *
>   1    5% ?
> *1.    1%- RCL.        ,      5%.
> **1.    ?    ?
> 1.  ?*


,     VNA-       .    - ,   RL  .
       ,   .            (   211)   R*   .*
   R  .

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> (      )


       -  ,  ...

----------


## UA5O

> ,   .           ,                    .           ,      ?      ,    .   ,     "  ,    ".


       .    .  .    ,    .            . :Smile: 
  .   , ,  .   ?  .

----------

> 


   ,  ,    ,     ,             .      ,        ,      ,      .     .  :"   "   .         R  R .?    R..     ?   - .

----------


## RW4NH

> ,     ""?   1.5  ? 
>   " 6.5-30"       " 1.8-30"    .


  ,. 1,5    -40,30,20,17,15,12,10- .
       160-80 ,     ,    .
73

----------


## RW4NH

> ,    .     .  ,  ,.    .   .  .    .     , . .     .


  ,     RK3BL,     .
       .
 73!

----------


## HFuser

> ,     VNA-       .    - ,  RL  . 
>        ,   .            (   211)   R   . 
>    R  .


      ,  -   .
-,       .  50  100 ,   32,5? 
-,     ,     . 
Z   ,      ,          .  , Z            .
, ,   KQ =1      . 
, :        5%    .   .




> R = U.2/P.


 U^2,    .
 -  ,       ?     ,   -    .

----------

> , Z            .


 .
       ,     .
       .   " "       ,           




> U^2


 ,  .

----------

> ,  60%  http://www.cqham.ru/foto/useralbums.php   ?


,             ,    ,  -
              .    ,        .    ,      .       .    14 ,    20 .        ,  "  " UA1FA,      399,     2 7. ,       .  ,     311 +  .   "    V",        .
      .
  :1     "   "    .
   ,         .

----------

ua3g

----------


## VA6AM

> ,         .


  10      -?

----------


## VA6AM

> ! 
>   1.


  ,       ...     ,  .
 R1            ,   . .
 ,           .

----------


## UA1ANP

-



> ... ,   (  ,  ),          - ,       () 200-250 . 
>           ()    .


..     ,    30.
    ϻ     . 
     5   !

----------

80, 20, 10  .

----------


## RK4CI

> ..  ,     R  .


           ?         .    .     .   .          .       .      .       ...    ,   .      5-10 %   ,     .

----------


## DL6MSW

> .


ae....

----------


## UT6EE

------     !!




> ""


  73!!!  ut6ee.

----------


## DL6MSW

> 1 .     -.


aee ee a,
   e e  ee ee ea a KK- 8..30 .
----------------------------
a.

----------


## DL5XJ

RW4NH: ,     ? 1:1? ?

----------


## DL2BDA

.        .         .     !         + .   ,     ,    .      .          .   ,   ...    . (   ,     !)....            ... (    ).    8  ((),  8(10)   .     .       .     .       (       , .    .     ,     ,    ...)...      ,     ,     ...
73!

----------


## superHFuser

> ,     ? 1:1? ?


   .   ,       ,    .      1,8  30,   1   .

----------

> ,   - RK3DL,   ?


,        .   .    ..      :" "
      ?         77.

----------


## 4

> .     ""


 ""   .     .  . .     ,    "" 2  . .            ,  . ,    .

----------


## RW4NH

> RW4NH: ,     ? 1:1? ?


 ,        4811.
, -, R 4811- =75,   Filter Solutions. ,   (  ,).
             100 ,   :-).
  ,  ,  ""  IC-718  IC-7000   1.5.
 R    75 ,    ~40-50 .     ,     .
 , 30-40           .

----------


## RW4NH

> .             .     ""    .        80 , 40.    ,     .         .


 to RK4CI
        35       ,       .
     R  R    ,IMHO.
,  -      ,   .       :-)
     ,              .
     .    .

----------


## Vytas

> !  .   ? 
>      . : **   ,     (  L  )         5%.     ,    L      -    .


,     .      .           .        .   .
   ,  .   .
        . 
     ,       .     ,     ,        ,      . 
       ,  ,     :Smile:

----------


## 4

> ,,,    ...


 ,  .      .    -   150    , , 3-50, 1100 V, =300W.
.    .   ,     1  ,     .   "".

----------


## UA1ANP

> !          .  80.20,  10 .
>          ,           .


-    
     .  
 ,   ,       10-80.

----------


## UA1ANP

> .                            .


       ,    !    , , -,    Ci      .    ,    .
 ,   ,    !

----------


## ua3urs

> ,    .


  ,    .
    . 1    . 2   .      ,     .

----------


## 240

!    CI .     HAM. , -  ,         50 ,      . ,RX6LAO/

----------


## DL5XJ

> .   ,       ,    .      1,8  30,   1   .


,       ?
          -.    R (   ).
     /.

----------


## Mildi

rv3qg, .    ,              140-  :Smile: 
      .

----------


## DL6MSW

> DL6MSW   
> e a,- a   ae A ae.., 
> a  e, eee e e e. 
>    .        , ..             -      ci " ." 
>      ,     .   .


 Ka !  " ! "
  e a a e...   a...
Tea: - a aa   .
1: - Ka eaa. 2:-  . 3:-  ae e... 

A , ea a ea eee -
(  e ae e aa  aa e U/Aa)
M e e e  aee (aa ae) e e e .
--------------------
a

----------

> ,           .      ,       .


      !      . - -  ,          .  ,     ,        .         ,            .            .          ,  --  .  ,    .



> .


          50 ,   50 ,  ?          50 ,   50       ?

----------

PA  
http://www.cqham.ru/dj2lr_filter.htm

----------


## DL5XJ

> PA  
> http://www.cqham.ru/dj2lr_filter.htm


 -  ,  DL2KQ - "..   DJ2LR   10  110 !  110    (   2),  10  (  =5!)  21  24  -  ..."

----------

> -       ..


,         .   ,    5 ,  25.      ,    , , .    ,   ,       .    -    ,  :   ,   ,  ,     ,       ..   : ,    ,        ,   ,...   .      ,   ....  . :Crazy:

----------

> .


      1 !
        ?
           .
  .        ,            .
       .        50 . ,           ?

----------


## UA1ANP

> ,


   ,       ,    .          ,        .
     ,      ϻ ,     ,         . 
     ,      ϻ      ,     .
  ,      ,        .

----------


## UA5O

,  .           ?

  ,.
         ? 

   .

    -          .

   .  . 3.5 ,  200-300?
        R,     .     .
      .,        , ,   ? ,   ,   .

----------


## UA5O

> 1 !
>         ?
>            .
>   .        ,            .
>        .        50 . ,           ?


,   ,   ?  ,   ?

----------


## UA5O

> 0,1  0,2  (   )                    .   0,25       (    .  ).
>         .
>                    .                     .


 ,     . ,    . . :Smile: 
    ,   .

----------

> ,      ϻ ,     ,         .


          ,       ,         - .     ,      .  1  1,5    ,         .   :           -              - ,       ,   ,    .  ::::        .

----------

> 0,1  0,2  (   )                    .


                   50 ,    50        R=50(      0,1),    .      .  :Crazy: 



> 0,25


   0.25 , R=50,   R=50   R     ?

----------


## UA5O

50, 50  50 ,      ,          .   . :Smile:

----------

> .,        , ,   ? ,   ,   .


     ,         ,   .  .  :Crazy: 



> 0,25       (    .  ).





> (  50     ,         )


   . :Sad: 



> (  )       .


    ?  -   ,    ,  . .         , .  ,                   0.1 .

----------


## Mildi

> ? .....  ,                  0.1 .


 .               .                                  .

----------


## LY1SD

> 0.25


...   .    0,5  -    .

----------


## UA5O

,         ,   .  . 

,  ,      .  ,       Za=38-j42,   Za=26+j15,  14.15.   .  ,    ,   . :Smile: 
 , , ,       ,  . =1      , ,  , .
 .

----------

> ...    -     ?


 !
 .   -,  ,   -         .  .   .
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=871&page=83           828.    .
 ,    -,        ,    :Smile: .   -      =1.
*  - !*        ,  ,    ( 25).  (  -      ,     )          =1.
       .                   .  ,  -   ,        .       -81.
,    ,                   -.  -  .
 ,  .  ,        -      SSB.        .     .     !       -            . 
  -    ,         .  -1  . , ,        -  -  ,   ,   .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ,   -?   ?   .


     -,  80-40-20,       .

----------

> ,         SSB?          CW-    ""  ,       .     " "  SSB ,            .      ,         .


!
      SSB? ˸!   SSB (Icom-756).    .         ,  =1   !     ,         . , ,  ,      -    -  !      .  ,      -    10  (  ),   .            !
  ,        :::: .
    .              .        -.
  .

----------


## 4

> ,


  .  ,      .    L  ,  -(    )      (   ).  (    MFJ-815B)      ( =1).       .

----------


## 4

> .





> 828






> 


         () ,      ().

----------


## Set-up

> ,   ,    .=50.   .  ,   .      , *       . 
> *


     ,          :Smile:  

, 73!

----------


## UX0DC

,           ,         .           71   80

----------


## LY1SD

> 29  ,.


    ()        ,    ,    9   1,25.     -  LW  200  26-28 (CB).  ,  ,    .    LW   50-54,      30.     D=8.

----------


## UA5O

.    . Za  .  ., ,   .,     ..    .       ,   .  .    .  UT1MA, .       .   ,   .     ,  .  CN-801  DAIWA,.    ,.    . :Smile:   ,  ,       .   R   ,   , .    .      . ,      , . ,   .    .  , ,     . ,.    .   .  ,     .  ,  ,     .  ,   ,  .     .
 .

----------


## UT6EE

> 


  !!                   ?
   73!  ut6ee.




> ,      ,        .


               !!!  
  73!!  ut6ee.

*  17 minutes:*




> -,   ?


    !!!
  73!  ut6ee.

----------


## RK4CI

> UA1ANP   
>   ,      ,        . 
>      !!!


         ,   ,   ,     ,    ,    ?         .     .     .       .     1,0.      .
        .     .      .  ,  , ,  ...
     ,        .      ,     ,     .      .       .        .       .      .     .    .     50    ,       .
  .   .      .     .  ,     .          ,      .      .      .        .
             .       .    71    .    5 .   100.   .     .
       .     .   .            .  ,     .   .       .        .      .     .         1,0    ...     .            ,        ,   .                ,           .   ... .   .    .   .      ...   ,           ...

----------


## UA5O

> ,  .  .
>    ,  ...   .  -    .   .
> 73!


,        .  .       ,  .  ,    .   .   ,  ......     .     .  ,    .    . , , .

----------


## UA5O

> ,       ,    .       .     ...
> 73!


,        . , .,    .   .   .,. :Smile:    ,.  ,  .  . :Embarassed:   , ,   .  ,  ,   .    .    ,  .     ,    .   ,   . .    . ,       .      .  ,   . .  . :Smile: 
  .

----------


## UT6EE

> .





> ,        ,   .


 -      ""        .                   -  8.        ,    ....     
                                     .      ----
  TRX                .       ,        ...       .       !!!  --   .....   
 ,     ...          ,        .    
   ,        ,      . 73!  ut6ee

----------


## UA5O

> -   ""     .         - 8.    ,  ....   
>                   .   ----
>  TRX       .    ,    ...   .   !!! -- .....  
>  ,   ...     ,    .  
>   ,     ,    . 73! ut6ee


  ,   . , , .    ,  . ,,,.      .  ,     . -922,  ,  ,      .,     , 2 , .   ,   ,     .,     .      .   ,  .,  . :Smile:  ,   .    . . . ,   ,     ,   .,   , .

----------


## Mildi

(  ,        0,5     )      1,3,5,7..... 1/4**     .    
   .                                 10      10*0,2*.
       .      10*0,2*          .

----------


## UT6EE

.
      2-7.  TS850s.        DL2KQ--        ..    UA6GX        - .   ,
                  ,     ,             ...      =1. 
  1.5.            .          (         !!)       ...  .  
  100%,                 Rant=    -.        R              
  .             ,       ,       .       ,          .
   ---                   -.    .   !!!
  73!!!ut6ee.

----------


## RK4CI

> ,     ,    .


-
   ,      ?          .     .    ,  .              .  . .      .         ,     ,     . 
  ,    ,     ,   .        .      .               .          ... , ...
   ,        .         .    .    .
   UA1ANP...    ,    ,  ,    .        .    , ,          .   ,    .     .         .   .      .    ,   ,  .

----------


## UA5O

UA1ANP  ,   .     .     2 . , ,    2,   .  , 2 .        ,  R.     4-811, -jX=10  28,    -jX450  1.9.   .     , ,    .      , R  ,  .   .   .    . ,   .

----------

> ,  ,


....    ---   ---!  :Razz: 

*  21 minutes:*




> ,


 ,  (    ...).



> ,      , ..   ,      .


   (    )       ,    . 
 50   ,   :       200 ? ?  .  ...   1,        ,  -         200 .    ,       !   -       !

----------


## UA5O

> .           .    .      .     ,    ,     150     50   .   - 3.  1,0.        .       ,      ,     .         .         ,      .         .
> ,           ? ,      ?


.     . ,    . ,    ,L,    5-10  L.    .  .  .  ,   .  .

*  21 ():*

,      ,   .      . .rar

----------


## 4

> ,   .      .


 ,   .   , . 
    .      ,   .   .        .    ""   "  ",       .        ,     .     ,    .

----------


## UA1ANP

> ....    ---   ---! 
>     (    )       ,    . 
>  50   ,   :       200 ? ?  .  ...   1,        ,  -         200 .    ,       !   -       !


   ,  .    ,      , ,   .
  ,    ..   . 
   7-15.

----------


## sr-71

to UA1ANP
=
  .    
     ""   ?

----------


## LY1SD

> .     
>      ""   ?


,    ,     .  ,    ,   ,   - .    ,    ,    ,  .  ,   ,      . . ,     ,  ,  .  -   , . ,     .    ,  5-6% .


> , -


  ,  , ,  .   ,     ,  - ,    (   ,    ).   ,    ()  . .

----------


## UA1ANP

> ,    ,       .


   ,          7 .  ,  ,     ?
===== 
    ,           ,       7.0   .

----------


## UA1ANP

> . ,     ,  ,


 :!:  :!:  :!: 
 !         . .
      , -  ,  , .
   ,    -    ,       ,     ,    ,     . 



> 


   !

----------


## UA5O

..    4-811=50.   .
    .  .      .
 .     .   ,  .    , .    .

*  44 ():*




> ?       .      .       .      .        ...      -,          .  .


,      .
  ,   .    . :Smile:  63329




> ,   .   , . 
>     .      ,   .   .        .    ""   "  ",       .        ,     .     ,    .


 ,  ,  .   .  ........

----------


## UA5O

.   .   , .    .       .,  .  ,   ,      R.     .

----------


## UA5O

> , -


 , .  ...... :Smile:

----------


## UA5O

> ,  .    -      .   -   .       ,         .    ,     ,  , - -   .      ,     ,        .


 ,    .      ?    ?    Q.  .      ,   ,   ,. ,    .      .  , .    .

----------


## UA5O

, .    .     . , ,      .  .      .. . , .

----------


## UT6EE

> /    ? 
> -12     ?


      ?
                   .
 73!   ut6ee.

----------

> . .


      !

----------


## Mildi

> ,  ??


         18  2*9  -12.     3  * 15
         .

----------


## UN7GCE

,            .      RZ3DK (   ),       .      http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=8369&page=26  260.
             .
   , ,  ,   G2        ,     G2.
     ,  ,    ,  .

    :



> ,  -  ,         50 ,       .  , RX6LAO


      .



> , 
>    , ,     ,   ,   .  =1      ,  ,   ,  ̅


 http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=8369&page=38  376.
    .       ,   ,     ,   ,  .    ,  UA1FA   .       ,   2.0.   ,            .    0.5 ,  1.8 . ,        -.   ,   RV3QG.     ~ 2.2 .      ,  ,    .      .      .   1.0   >5  .    .  ,     < 1.3,     .  ,   ,   .  0,4 ,  1,8       . 
     20-15-28 .    ,   .. -.
          4811, ,      .
  ,       , ,   ?

----------


## RW4NH

> 4811, ,      .
>   ,       , ,   ?


 ,!
         R   4811  ,       :-)
      , ...
 73!

----------


## RW4NH

> 811   ,  UW3DI-2 (19)     .
>  ,       ,   . .    .
>     AL-811, AL-572, FL-2100.    ,      .
>       RV4LK (      ,     811).  ,  ,  .


 ,!
     ,     .
      IC-718         4811.
               DL2KQ.         6.5-32 .
    40  10 -  < 1.5.   R    18    ,  ES4BW  .
      RV3QG  .
  ,         :Sad: (

----------


## UA5O

> ,!
>       R   4811  ,       :-)
>     , ...
> 73!


,  , ,  .     R    ?    50, .   .   .    , .      . :Smile: 
R    .    ,  .   4LK.    .   ,    4-811, .  28   -10,  3.5  -470.   , ,    .,      .      , .    , ,    .      ,   .   ,    .  ,    -  R.  . ,     .  .
  .

----------


## UA5O

> ,   ,         .     . ,   ,     .      .    .     ,     .    ...


,   ,  .  .

----------


## UA5O

> .  .
> .  ,    .   .


, ,    ,  .  ,   .

----------


## UA5O

> ,!
>   ,  .           4811,  R   .
> 
>    ,      50/50     R=100,   >1.5      :-) ,  28  24 ,    "" IC-7000,- 1.2 1.3.
>   ,73 TU.


,    .    ,     .     .   .       ,   ,    ,  .,R  ,  .
     .     ,     :Smile: , -.    ,  , , .   ,R  .  .

----------


## nickola

4811, ,      .
,       , ,   ?[/QUOTE]
  ""    .    --811 .(4811).   -.   . - 24 28  18  21 .     .   -            2.9 -3.-------    -       .   24.5-30 .      .(  UN7GCE    . . -   )http://www.ameritron.com/man/pdf/AL-811HXCE.pdf

----------


## UA5O

> -    (    ,   )         -2, 15-25 .         -2 . -.      .      R  ,    .     ,        (. .  ). -  ,    ,     ,   ,    .


,  .    .       . :Smile:

----------


## UA1ANP

> 1998 :
> http://mods.dk/view.php?ArticleId=1129 
> 73. .


,      ,       . :Sad:

----------


## ua5aa

... ,    -  " " (    ).      (   (   )    )            .   (   ) -    ""   -....     ,         -        .
    (      ):
-         ( 3602   )
-        (       -           )
-       -    (. ,        .    ,       .        -  ,      ) 

...  : L.    ,  C.1  .2       (  ,     )... "" ,    TRX   = 1.

.....    C.1  .2       ,  ()  .        .  -       http://qrx.narod.ru/hams/s_trx.htm (..4)......        .

----------


## US0KF

> ...


 .           , 
   PA0FRI.    ,       
 ...

----------


## CHACK

> ,           (   -  ,   -       (AB, B, C).         (  ).


     .
      -.....

       -7     UW3DI    -....

----------

tomcat

----------


## 240

> ?


  , =1543, =1035, L=2,55.    = 5. ..   740 .     .

----------


## Vas1977

> : -50  C1 3990 pF L 3,5 mikH C2 1430 pF - 136 .
> .


   .  L=3.5 . 


1=786, 2=651.    =1.2,   3.43...3.75 ... :Super: 

- 1=2=571 .   =1.2  3.43  3.85 

  1=311, 2=472   =1.2  3.3  3.87   :Super:  :Super:  :Super:

----------


## Vas1977

> ,  2200 (   50), 2,2, 1200 (  ).


- ,  2200,  2000, - ,     -       =1.2   3.54  3.65 -   -    ... :Crazy:

----------


## RA9CLV

30

----------


## ua3mse

LY2BOK
 .    ...
====================  =====
   ?

----------


## Vas1977

> ,  .


,      -   ,     ... :Wink:

----------


## ra9dm

> ... 5 ....


   21-28,    ...         ...




> -  3.5


    ,    ... -  ......

----------


## UN-NS

> "" ( 5 !)  28  -    ?   ,  ,       ,    ""  28.


     .     !

----------

